# Looking for info/advice on Ghost shrimp/slurp gun



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I heard these shrimp kill Reds, anyone with some experience please share, privatley if you want.*


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check this out, -old post- with pictures farther down.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/tues-morning-gulf-shores-pomps-whiting-37772/


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks for the info.*


----------

